# How Fast is the R5 downloading Raw Images at 5 GHZ?



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 26, 2020)

Has anyone used the faster Wi-Fi on the R5 to download images to a PC? I'm wondering how fast it is compared to my R. I accidentally had my Camera set to RAW+ large jpeg when trying out my new 24-240 lens this morning. Its taking forever to download them over wi-fi. I have it set to automatically download but I only intended to use it for a few jpeg images.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 30, 2020)

What type of wireless setup do you have? Maybe it is not connecting at 5ghz? How far from the router? What other items are on the network that can be fight for bandwith?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 30, 2020)

KKCFamilyman said:


> What type of wireless setup do you have? Maybe it is not connecting at 5ghz? How far from the router? What other items are on the network that can be fight for bandwidth?


I don't have a R5 yet, so I'm wondering how much faster downloads will be.

My R uses 2.4 GHZ. It is relatively slow to download as everyone knows by now. I have a very strong signal and plenty of 2.4GHZ bandwidth but downloading is still slow if I happen to have 30 or 40 images.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 1, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I don't have a R5 yet, so I'm wondering how much faster downloads will be.
> 
> My R uses 2.4 GHZ. It is relatively slow to download as everyone knows by now. I have a very strong signal and plenty of 2.4GHZ bandwidth but downloading is still slow if I happen to have 30 or 40 images.


If you had a 5ghz wireless signal I would assume 2-3 times faster speeds but so many variables that it is hard to say without testing. The type of 5ghz radio in the camera is likely low powered and n the slower side to conserve battery life. The thing about 5ghz that is nice is the frequency is less crowded from interference so less likely your other devices like bluetooth, etc will interfere.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 2, 2020)

KKCFamilyman said:


> If you had a 5ghz wireless signal I would assume 2-3 times faster speeds but so many variables that it is hard to say without testing. The type of 5ghz radio in the camera is likely low powered and n the slower side to conserve battery life. The thing about 5ghz that is nice is the frequency is less crowded from interference so less likely your other devices like bluetooth, etc will interfere.


The number of mimo antennas plays a limiting part on the speed. 5GHZ has a shorter range, but that's not a issue for me. I'll find out soon, mine shipped today. My AP is theoretically 867 Mbps but practically, its gong to be a lot slower. I don't have anything that fast connected to it, most of my equipment is hard wired, a lot is limited to 2.4 GHZ.

I expect the camera has a 433 Mbps radio and will also be a lot slower. Still, I think I'll compare the two cameras as best as I can. Test reports of the Orbi show a 552.11 Mbps real world speed at 5 ft. I'll usually be at 12 ft but no further than 15 ft which is still over 500 Mbps.

I don't know what speed to expect once it goes thru the Canon radios and software but if I get 200 Mbps, I'd be surprised.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Oct 7, 2020)

Keep in mind that a RAW is about 50MB and the JPG-L is around 15MB so downloading files will be slow over Wi-Fi. 5G Wi-Fi gives you more speed but shorter distances. I'll use a USB-C to USB-A cable and connect to my PC to download files and that's still not the fastest when you're downloading hundreds of images. If you pull the cards out and use an adapter, it is a little faster, at least with my setup.

There is a price to pay for resolution and disk space consumption. I store my images on a Network Attached Storage (NAS) with RAID 1 to ensure safety and that slows the process down another notch even when you have a gigabit network.

As a suggestion: If you haven't done it, check to be sure you are using the best channel for your Wi-Fi connections. Often Wi-Fi routers will use the same channel which means that your neighbors are on on the same channel with you, causing interference and slowdown. There are free Android phone apps which allow you to measure the signal strength and channel usage to help determine if you need to move to a better channel. Google for help and there are tons of articles.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 8, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> Keep in mind that a RAW is about 50MB and the JPG-L is around 15MB so downloading files will be slow over Wi-Fi. 5G Wi-Fi gives you more speed but shorter distances. I'll use a USB-C to USB-A cable and connect to my PC to download files and that's still not the fastest when you're downloading hundreds of images. If you pull the cards out and use an adapter, it is a little faster, at least with my setup.
> 
> There is a price to pay for resolution and disk space consumption. I store my images on a Network Attached Storage (NAS) with RAID 1 to ensure safety and that slows the process down another notch even when you have a gigabit network.
> 
> As a suggestion: If you haven't done it, check to be sure you are using the best channel for your Wi-Fi connections. Often Wi-Fi routers will use the same channel which means that your neighbors are on on the same channel with you, causing interference and slowdown. There are free Android phone apps which allow you to measure the signal strength and channel usage to help determine if you need to move to a better channel. Google for help and there are tons of articles.


Now that I have my R5, I've found that it is far faster than my R at downloading images. A typical raw image takes about 1-2 seconds as opposed to 30 seconds with my R.
I download them to my PC via FTP as soon as they are captured so When in range, they are there before I get back to my PC. When I'm out of range of the radio, they start downloading about a minute after I get into range. Obviously, its not practical to use for hundreds of images, but for 20 or 30, it works great. I even tried downloading 80 mb dual pixel raw images, that took more like 3-5 seconds each.

I have several 5GHZ access points all with the same login. My phone switches automatically as I move around, I don't see that happening with the camera.

I have no neighbors within almost 1/2 mile, and I use the strongest channel. The closest AP to my PC is about 8-10 ft I get a extremely strong signal.

I could not manage to get the camera to FTP to my NAS but images are copied to it from my PC and backed up to another NAS nightly. They are also backed up with a snapshot which is duplicated on the 2nd NAS as well.

I'm just using a SD card in my R5 right now. I'll get a CF Express card in a week or so, I expect to see sales for Prime Day.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Oct 13, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Now that I have my R5, I've found that it is far faster than my R at downloading images. A typical raw image takes about 1-2 seconds as opposed to 30 seconds with my R.


I'm impressed at your wifi speed of 1-2 seconds per RAW. I don't think I'm getting that with my R5 directly connected to my Windows PC.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> I'm impressed at your wifi speed of 1-2 seconds per RAW. I don't think I'm getting that with my R5 directly connected to my Windows PC.


I received my CFexpress card today, I thought I'd use it to do the speed tests. I shot off 17 raw plus jpeg images and it took a long time to FTP them to my PC. I had a issue with my Access point today and turned off the display of 5GHZ SSID to test something. I can't get it back on so I had to enter it in the camera manually. Its a pain to get into the setup, I need to fix that as well. The camera displayed a wireless download speed of about 300Mbps. 

In any event, downloading with the CFexpress to lightroom is blazingly fast. I downloaded a few bunches of about 15-20 raw and raw+jpeg in a few seconds. I had been using my V60 SD UHSII card which is definitely limited by the card speed. I don't have a super fast thunderbolt 3 connection, I use USB 3. For a huge video file it might be a issue but for stills, its much faster than I've ever seen it.


----------



## Canonite (Oct 17, 2020)

Why would you not use the supplied cable or a card reader to download images, even if they were just jpegs?


----------

